# Mouse Clubs in the UK??



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all
Other than the national mouse club and the london and southern counties mouse and rat club
Do any others have websites? Or what is the best way to get info about these other clubs?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

The NMC has details of other clubs in the year book.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Rowangate said:


> The NMC has details of other clubs in the year book.


Many thanks, have sent off my form just eagerly awaiting what comes back


----------

